#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  دفتر الذكريات .. الكل يكتب ذكرياته الجميله.....!

## ناصرالصديق

تمتلئ الحياة بالذكريات 

وده دفتر الذكريات






الكل يشارك بذكرى جميله 


اتمنى ان يحوز على اعجابكم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

فكره حلوى اوى ياناصر

بجد اهنيك على نجاحها مقدما

ممكن نقول من اجمل الذكريات ليه فى المنتدى

اول ذكره

هى رد الاساتذه الكبيره على اوئل موضوعاتى

وده كان وسام افتخر بى لحد الان ومن اهمهم طبعا

 الاستاذه لميس الامام أمى الحبيبه

أستاذى سيد عطيه أبى الفاضل

ثانى ذكره 

فى المنتدى

تعارفى مع انسانه جميله اوى 

أتعرفنا بـ  الصدفه وكانت احلى صدفه وهى

جاسره المصريه

وكمان اخر ذكرى لحد الان

تعارفى بـ بنت شهريار

الى سعيده بيها اوى لانها فعلا بنت جدعه اوى

واعتبرتها ذكره حلوى لان تعارفنا تم فى ظروف صعبه شويه

عشان كده ذكره مش هنساها

بس اتمنا ان صدقتى بيها ماتكونش مجرد ذكرى

بس ده لحد الان ذكرياتى فى المنتدى

لو فى جديد اكيد هاجى أدون علطول

تحياتى اخى الفاضل

وبتوفيق ومبروك مقدما

مملكه الحب
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## عطر الياسمين

*موضووووووووووووووع جميل جداً ياناصر ..... وفكرته جديدة لم تصادفنى من قبل
احييك عليه
أما الذكرى التى تحضرنى هذه الأيام فهى ...ذكرى دخولى إلى عالم الأنترنت واقتحامى لاسرار الجهاز العملاق وهو الكمبيوتر
ففى مثل هذه الأيام منذ حوالى 4 سنوات دخلت أول منتدى لى وسجلت فيه اسمى الذى ظل يرافقنى طوال الـ4 أعوام حتى استبدلته بإخر 
ومنتدانا هذا كان ثانى منتدى اشارك فيه ...لكن باسمى الاول وليس بهذا الاسم .
وهذه الذكرى عزيزة على قلبى .....لأنها نقلتى من مجال لمجال آخر شعرت بعد فترة وجيزة ان هذا ما كنت ابحث عنه طوال حياتى وأنا لاادرى
فقد استهوانى جدا الكمبيوتر بكل مافيه من نت وبرامج واوفيس وجرافيك ...ومازالت اتعلم عنه 
ناهيك عن الصداقات التى اكتسبتها وتعلمت منها وكانوا بمثابة الدعم النفسى لى .
ارايت مدى جمال الموضووووووووووووووع لقد ذكرتنى بالكثير .....أشكرك جدااااااااااااااااً
*

----------


## nariman

*موضوع جميل جدااا اخى ناصر وشديد الانسانيه لانه حيخلى الواحد يفتكر لحظاته الجميله واللى مش جميله برضه* 

*انا حكتب اللى جه على بالى حالا* 
*ذكرى ألحت عليا من أيام ثانوى لما وقفت اول مره أقدم الاذاعه المدرسيه باللغه الالمانيه*

*كنت خايفه جدااا احسن أغلط وكمان كنت مكسوفه وانا حاسه ان الكل بيبحلق فيا* 

*الحمدلله عدت على خير ومن ساعتها وطول التلات سنين ثانوى وانا بقدمها لان مكنش فيه حد غيرى راضى يقدمها* 

*بس والله كانت ايام حلوه وعشره متتنسيش*
*شعبه الألمانى كانت عشر بنات بالكتير بس كنا اخر شطاره* 

*كانت أيام...*



*اخى ناصر*
*خالص تحياتى وتقديرى*
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم 

يا حاج ناصر موضوعك رائع

فالذكريات الجميلة قليلة في حياة الإنسان

و لذا فنحن دائماً ما نحتاج إليها حتى تُنشط فينا خلايا التجديد و التجدد

تُجدد النشاط و العقل و تجعل خلايا الدفاع الذاتى تعمل بكامل نشاطها

و هناك نوع من العلاج يستخدمونه غالباً في الحالات الميئوس من علاجها و لا تُفيد فيها العقاقير يستخدمون هذا الأسلوب ألا و هو

إستثارة الذكريات الجميلة حتى تستطيع خلايا الدفاع الذاتى من النشاط

و يا الله حدثت معجزات الله وحده العليم بها

اليوم إنتقيت لك ذكرياتى في بداية دراستى 

مُدرستى في الصفوف الإبتدائية الأولى التى يحدث فيها التكوين للطفل

كانت مُدرستى اسمها

أبـلــة زبـيـــدة


كانت بالنسبة لنا ليست مجرد مُدرسة تقوم بتلقيننا القراءة و الكتابة و فقط

كانت بالنسبة لنا و لكل تلاميذها كيان مُختلف عن باقى المُدرسات و المُدرسين

كانت أماُ لنا

كانت نهراً هادراً من الحنان المتفجر

كانت و هى تضرب أحدنا كنا نرى كم الحنان الذى يتدفق من عينيها

و لقد رأيت مُدرسات أخريات عندما تضرب إحداهن تلميذاً كنا نرى كم الغل الذى ينط من عينيها و من معالم وجهها

يا أخى الفاضل 

لو قدر الله لى رؤيتها مرة أخرى فسأُقبل يديها بلا خجل

فقد استطاعت أن تجعلنا جميعاً نُحب المدرسة

و نكره الأجازة الصيفية لأننا لن نراها في هذه الأجازة

حقيقةً لو تحدثت عنها لن أوفيها حقها أبداً

و لن أنسي ما حييت يوم أن قررت الإدارة إعادة تقسيم الطلبة بين الفصول و كنا في الصف الرابع في منتصف العام و كنا فصلين

و جمعوا التلاميذ الجيدين و أعطوهم للمدرسة الأخرى التى كانت تقوم بالتدريس للصف الرابع

و عملت لنا إمتحان حساب و كانت نتيجتى فيه 5 من 40 و ذلك بعد أسبوع واحد فقط من تدريسها لى

و عندما قرأت إسمى و عرفت أبى "يرحمه الله" أعادت لى الورقة و طالبتنى بإعادة الحل و حدث و حصلت على 38 من 40 

و لن أنسى يوم جاءت لنا حصة في السنة الخامسة و كنا في غاية السعادة و كم بكينا و هى تتركنا في نهاية الحصة

و لكنى لا أجد غير دعائي لله بأن يجزيها عنا خير الجزاء

شكراً يا حاج ناصر 

شكراً لأنك جعلت الذكريات الجميلة تصحو من غفوتها لعل و عسي أن نفيق نحن أيضا و تعمل خلايانا كما ينبغى

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

أخي ناصر
ازيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الفكرة راااااااااااااائعة جدا جدا 
الف شكر عليها .و اكيد كل ابتسامة هتترسم على شفاه القارئ و هو بيفتكر ذكرى حلوة تجازى عليها خيرا ان شاء الله.
        معلش انا غصب عني افتكرت و انا بقرا موضوعك ذكري مش اوي يعني
  كانت السبب اني امتنعت عن المنتدى عام كامل..................
                  لكن و الله اول ما بتيجي سيرة المنتدي بفتكر افيهات و ردود تفطس من الضحك
   و ده لأن أعضاء المنتدي دمهم خفيف جدا جدا ..............
 بكرر شكري لموضوعك الجميل     ......... و أكيد مش هتكون آخر زيارة ان شاء الله
    تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> أخي ناصر
> ازيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الفكرة راااااااااااااائعة جدا جدا 
> الف شكر عليها .و اكيد كل ابتسامة هتترسم على شفاه القارئ و هو بيفتكر ذكرى حلوة تجازى عليها خيرا ان شاء الله.
>         معلش انا غصب عني افتكرت و انا بقرا موضوعك ذكري مش اوي يعني
>   كانت السبب اني امتنعت عن المنتدى عام كامل..................
>                   لكن و الله اول ما بتيجي سيرة المنتدي بفتكر افيهات و ردود تفطس من الضحك
>    و ده لأن أعضاء المنتدي دمهم خفيف جدا جدا ..............
>  بكرر شكري لموضوعك الجميل     ......... و أكيد مش هتكون آخر زيارة ان شاء الله
>     تحيـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي



اهلا بيك اختى ايمان

نورتى الموضوع  
[frame="3 80"]طبعا انا  مش  حابب ارد على مشاركات حد لان الموضوع ده  ملك للجميع 

وانا فعلا من منطلق الاخوة التى بين الاعضاء فكرت فى الموضوع

 لكى نشارك بعضنا البعض فى الافراح

 وطبعا   نشارك بعض فيما هو غير ذلك  ونخفف الام بعضنا 

واشكرك على الكلام الجميل 

 واتمنى ان يديم الله عليك الذكريات الجميله 


وتدونيها فى دفتركم   دفتر الذكريات


ناصر الصديق [/frame]

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_بجد الفكره جميله والتعليق اجمل ليا ذكريات سنه ونصف هنا مع الكل ذكرى البعض منها يمكن يكون 

خلاف فى وجهه النظر والاخرى اختلاف الفكر والراى المهم اننا فى النهايه ابناء مصر كلمه تخطف القلوب

وتحمل معنى جميل راقى بدايتى كانت مع الاخ والصديق الفاضل ايمن خطاب  وله كل تقدير لشخصه وله معى كلمات تحتل منصب 

الاخ والصديق الاوحد لكلماتى والذى يشاركنى فى احزانى وابتسامتى والجميله لميس الامام والاخ 

الفاضل نادر اسكندرنى وتوؤمى الغاليه سوما لعلها تعلم ما بقلبى لها والاميره واميرتى ريم وبنت شهريار وقيتارا وبوكى بوكى 

وتحيه لهايدى لذكرها لى الانسان عباره عن اوراق من البدايه ورقه ميلاد والنهايه شهاده وفاه واين انا

بين هذه الاوارق أتقفد بعضا منها فأجد رسالتى لاأبى وهو خارج البلاد خطى سىء وحروفى قليله وأحساسى

بلا شك خارج المنافسه بكاء على الورق احضر لقد أشتقت اليك ياحبيبى رغم صغر سنى وقتها الا وأننى كنت

أعشق هذا الرجل تقع ورقه صغيره من بين ذكرياتى اجلس على ارض غرفتى وهنا تكون أبتسامه صغيره 

رسمه لاأبنى الذى أخذ منى هوايتى للرسم تحمل بداخلها صوره لى شخبطه من بين أصابعه الصغيره وعليها

رباب ضحكت ونظرت اليه وهو نائم جعلت ارراقى أمامى على ارضيه الغرفه فوجدت خطابات من صديقه 

عشت معها أيام غربتى لم تكن مصريه ولكنها تحمل الاداميه البشريه التى أختفت من عالمنا دمعت عينى لعدم 

معرفتى مكانها الان ألتقطت أنفاسى والنظر لااوارق اخرى باقيه أنها صورى صوره زفافى وحزن بعينى 

ولكننى علمت لما كانت هذه النظره وصور لاابى مجرى حياتى كان هو وغابت عنى نعمه النسيان لعلى ربى 

يذكرنى به لانه ضميرى الباقى جاءت ابنتى الصغرى تتداعب اوراقى وهى تحمل قطعه من الشكولاته فأسقطت

منها على ورقه خطفتها لعلى أزيل من عليها ولكن رأيت مابها وعرفت أنها ورق حساب كانت بخط يد ابى 

كنت اختفظ حتى بأوراق عليها خطه الم اقل لقد عشقت هذا الرجل أما حاضرى فهو بيدى الله وماضى أتعلم 

منه وأتمنى الا تعود زكرياتى الحزينه به رحلت الزكريات واتمنى الا تعود الان معى من يساندونى ايمن وسوما

وريم تعلمت الكثير منهم مع انى انا اكبرهم تحياتى الى كل من شارك بطيبه القلب وعبر عن مروره بى فقد 

أصبح لى الكثير بهذا المنتدى اقدم اليهم كل التقدير والاحترام الاخ الفاضل ابن البلد أ. ايمن رشدى أ. 

طارق الحبوب أ. الشاعر نور أ. محمد النديم أ.محمد عبده والاخ الجميل اهلاوى أ. سيد عطيه أ. ابو امنيه أ. أحمد نرجس أ. العسل

 المر  والاخ الصغير ادهم أ. والكثير من الاعضاء الجدد لهم منى كل التقدير

وبالنسبه للجنس الرقيق منهم أخوات أعتز بهم ليله عشق و لمسه  وعزه نفس ونشوى وارتحال وبوسى واتمنى الصحه

والشفاء الى الولده والاخت أنفال وشفاء والدها وبنت مصر ونوجى وبنات عسل قوى جيل جميل وايام اجمل سلوى 

وريم جهاد وأم البنات الرقيقه وأم أحمد ويارب يكونوا بألف خير وأيمان وناريمان واتمنى الا أنسى 

فالجميلات كثيرات بمنتدنا ابناء وقلب مصر وحنين مصر وجيهان ونوجا وأجمل احساس لباقى من لم تسعفنى الذاكره واتمنى

الا يحزن منى أحد وأتمنى أن يتذكرنى الكل بالخير كم أذكركم والا يغضب منى أحد فأنا لست الا صفحه 

من بين اوراق الباقيه حينما يزول وقتها فلن تتبقى من الا بعض الاحرف واتمنى ان تكون لمست قلوب 

البعض حتى يتذكرنى بعضكم بالدعاء والرحمه تحياتى الى اجمل منتدى وضعت به أحساسى وأحزانى

بين يدى رفاقى ايمن وسوما وريم وتحياتى لكل من ذكر جاسره مصريه وليكى ياهايدى وبالطبع الى

صاحب الصفحات الجميله التى أخرجت بها كلماتىالاخ الفاضل ناصر الصديق وأتمنى الا اكون أثقلت عليكم وتحياتى الجميع

جاسره مصريه_

----------


## nour1

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بالفعل فكرة جميلة جدا تسلم ايديك أخ ناصر

اول ذكرة جميلة خطرت ببالي حالا وانا أقرأ الموضوع ذكرة جميلة جدا هي اول مرة ادخل هذا المنتدى الراقي حينها دخلت قسم فك التكشيرة وشاركت مشاركة كانت لطيفة جدا ومن بعدها اصبحت من المقيمين في المنتدى ..

nour1
 :f2:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السلام عليكم
 الاخت الرقيقة / جاسرة 
لا اعرف هلا يحق لي ان ارد على زكرياتك الرقيقة و كلماتك العطرة الدافئة ......؟؟؟؟؟ 
و لكني لم اتمالك أصابع يدي و هي تسرع  على الكمبيوتر لتعبر لك عن اعجاب صاحبتها بكلماتك الحلوة ، و دفء مشاعرك
      و اتمني قبولي صديقة لك.........
    تحـيـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بالطبع موضوع رائع وفريد جداً ويستفذ أى حد للمشاركة فيه
لية زكريات كتيرة طبعاً زى كل الناس فيها الحلو والمر 
وبما إنى مش عايزة أنكد على حد فقررت أنى أحكى زكرى حلوة من زكرياتى
وكانت أيام الدراسة كان مطلوب مننا فى الكلية (كنشاط وعلية درجات) نعمل حفلة 
من الالف للياء قد أية ببقى سعيدة وانا بفتكر تخطيطنا أنا وزمايلى العشرة للحفلة دى
لان كان مطلوب مننا نعمل الحفلة دى بميزانية حدودها عشرين جنية فقط لا غير
أما باقى تكاليف برنامج الحفلة فكانت على حسابنا طبعاً ومساهمات من بيوتنا وهدومنا ومعارفنا
حتى برنامج الحفلى الفنى كنا بنقوم بتمثيله بنفسنا والبروفات والاستعدادت قد اية كانت لحظات سعيدة وكانت فرحتنا الكبيرة 
يوم ما نجحت الحفلة وخدت أعلى الدرجات ياااااااااة أشكرك جداً انك فكرتنى بالايام الجميلة دى

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ايمان الشامى
					

السلام عليكم
 الاخت الرقيقة / جاسرة 
لا اعرف هلا يحق لي ان ارد على زكرياتك الرقيقة و كلماتك العطرة الدافئة ......؟؟؟؟؟ 
و لكني لم اتمالك أصابع يدي و هي تسرع  على الكمبيوتر لتعبر لك عن اعجاب صاحبتها بكلماتك الحلوة ، و دفء مشاعرك
      و اتمني قبولي صديقة لك.........
    تحـيـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـاتي



ذكريات فكره لقلب جميل يحمل تاريخ الخط العربى وجمال التعبير به

تحياتى الى صاحب الصفحات التى تخرج ما بنا من ذكريات وخواطر يحملها قلب

كل زائر هنا لم يفيض قلبى عن كل ما به ولكننى لااريد ان اكثر عليكم وعلى صاحب البيت

الذى جاء بنا هنا بكلمه بسيطه ومعبره وصادقه ذكريات من منا لم يحيا بدون هذه الكلمه

وتحياتى الى الجميله ايمان الشامى وكلماتها التى جعلت من قلبى موج يتغنا برقه كلماتها

وبعد أذن صاحب البيت تمنيت الرد عليكى وتفضل بقبول طلبى بترحاب كما تعودنا عليه من زوق

واحترامه واحترمنا اليه أهدى اليكى خالص التحيه والود والخير واتمنى تقبل ردى عليكى وسعيده

بصداقتك وسعيده بتواجدنا هنا مع الاخ الفاضل ناصر الصديق_

----------


## ناصرالصديق

اهلا بيكم  اخوتى واخواتى 

 فى  دفتر الذكريات 

اسعدتمونى  بوجودكم  

واتمنى التواجد الدائم 

مع اطيب الأمنيات للجميع  بالتوفيق

 :Love:

----------


## عماد سالم

فكره جميله اخى الفاضل 

تستحق التثبيت 

احييك من كل قلبى 

هذه زيارة ولى عوده لأدون لك فى هذا الدفتر الرائع

 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياصبااااااااااااااااااح الذكريات الجميلة

واجمل مافيها انها بتجمعنا

ماشاء الله عليكم

يارب دائما متجمعين بكل خير

وشكرا جزيلاً لكل من كنت ضمن ذكرياتة

تسلم ايدك ناصر
تسجيل حضور واعجاب
ولى عوددددددددددددددة 
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

عدنااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مع اجمل ذكرى ليا مع المنتدى
لما اتقابلت مه اغلى واعز واطيب واجمل اعضاء وعضوات المنتدى
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة
اد ايه جميل انك تتأكد ان تخيلك للشخص دا
ومدى قربك له
وان تخيلك واحساسك بيه صح او غلط جميل جدا

افتكر يوم ما قابلت ندى الايام
واحنا بنسلم على بعض حسيت اننا نعرف بعض من زماااااااااااااااااان
كئننا عايشين فى بيت واحد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

واميرة هاااااااااااااااااااانم
اللى كل ما نقعد جنب بعض نبقى هنتضرب
من كتر اللى بنعملة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

احلى كلمة
برقتها وخفتها وزوقها العالى
سواء فى الواقع او على صفحات المنتدى

شعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
هاااااااااااااااااادية
وثووووووووووووووووووووووووثة 
وعسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل
وكفاية كدا لحسن هتضرب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كفاية دول مؤقتا
وهرجع تانى اقول الباقى 
 :f2: 
*

----------


## عزة نفس

*اخي العزيز 

استاذ فن الخط العربي

استاذ ناصر الصديق

اولا اود اني اشكرك جدااا
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

بجد يستحق التثبيت

انا جيت اسجل حضوري

واحيي جميع اخوتي واخواتي

 المارين بالموضوع وبشكر اختي جاسره

كتير على كلامها الطيب ده الي بينم عن

طيبة قلبها ربنا يخليكي ياجاسره 

ويديم الود بينا جميعا يارب

اما عن ذكرياتي فحتكلم عن اجمل واحلى

حدث في حياتي وهو انتمائي

 لأجمل منتدى في الدنيا

 والي بيحمل اجمل اسم في الكون

ابناء مصر والي جمعني

 باجمل صحبه عرفتهم في حياتي 

يارب يخليكوا كلكم ليا يارب

ولا اتحرم من صحبتكم الرائعه دي

ابدا ابدا ابدا يا الي

 اضفتوا لحياتي

اجمل معاني ورسمتوا 

الإبتسامه على وجهي

ربنا يخليكوا ليا يارب 

يا احلى اخوه واخوات

في الكون كله بحاله

ميرسي بجد ليك يا استاذ ناصر

ولي عوده مره اخرى مع الذكريات

سلام مؤقت*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اهلا بالاخوة الأعضاء


1- عزة نفس   :f2: 


2- بنت شهريار :f2: 

3- عماد سالم :f2: 

4- جاسرة مصرية :f2: 

5- ايمان الشامى :f2: 

6- جيهان محمد على :f2: 

7- nour1 :f2: 

8- nariman3230 :f2: 

9- عطر الياسمين  :f2: 

10- مملكة الحب  :f2: 
واشكركم على الحضور اللذيذ 

ويارب يكون الموضوع  نال اعجابكم

----------


## امسية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماعليش يا أستاذي العزيز انا واصله متأخره بس ممكن ادخل
بعد اذنك
موضوع المحاضره جميل جدا واحب اشارك فيه

انا ممكن اقول لك ان اجمل ذكريات اياااام حياتي هي حياتي الحاليه

بمن دخلوا فيها وجملوها  واضافوا عليها لحظات جميله وسعيده

تمنياتي للجميع بأن يحضوا باوقات سعيده

تحياتي لك

امسيه

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ماعليش يا أستاذي العزيز انا واصله متأخره بس ممكن ادخل
> بعد اذنك
> موضوع المحاضره جميل جدا واحب اشارك فيه
> 
> انا ممكن اقول لك ان اجمل ذكريات اياااام حياتي هي حياتي الحاليه
> 
> بمن دخلوا فيها وجملوها  واضافوا عليها لحظات جميله وسعيده
> ...




اهلا بيك  فى   وقت 
 :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> اهلا بالاخوة الأعضاء
> 
> 
> 1- عزة نفس  
> 
> 
> ...


 نرحب بالاخت امسية

----------


## ناصرالصديق

نجدد دعوة السادة الاعضاء 

الى دفتر الذكريات 


وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاخت الغالية .......   nour2005 

كل الشكر   على اختيارك لموضوعى ان يكون من بين الموضوعات المميزة 

مع اطيب امنياتى لكل الاعضاء بالتوفيق

----------


## nour2005

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي الفاضل ناصر 

ألموضوع المميّز يفرض نفسه 

وموضوع حضرتك في غاية الروعة 

واسمح لي أن أسجل اعجابي به وأن أقول:

ان أجمل ذكريات حياتي هي تلك التي 

شهدتها في هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي جمعني باخوة 

كان من المستحيل أن أجتمع بهم 

اخوة لي في الله من عدة بلدان عربية

 ومعظمهم مصريين أحلى ناس



 تمتّعت بصحبتهم عشت معهم أحزاني وأفراحي

شعرت بأحزانهم وأفراحهم 

كانوا وسيبقوا لي أغلى الأحبة والصّحبة .

تعلّمت منهم الكثير من القيم الانسانية 

وتمنياتي بأن نبقى دائما مجتمعين في محبة ووئام .



شكرا أستاذ ناصر على هذا الموضوع الرائع 

الذي يستحق التثبيت 

دمت مميّزا وبالتوفيق باذن الله في جميع مجالات حياتك

تحيتي مع خالص التقدير والاحترام

----------


## pussycat

موضوع جميل جدا ياناصر 

وإسمحلى أتذكر معاكوا أحلى ذكرياتى المتعلقه بالمنتدى

وكان فعلا من أحلى الأشياء اللى قابلتها فى المنتدى الصداقات الجديده اللى أرتبطت بيها جدا

وخصوصا أقرب صديقتين لى فى حياتى هايدى وإيمان الشامى أصبحوا أحلى أصحاب قابلتهم وحاسين كأننا نعرف بعض من سنين طويله جدا جدا وخصوصا لما بنتقابل كأننا عايشين مع بعض من زمان وعارفين كل حاجه عن بعض حقيقى أحساس جميل جدا إنك تلاقى فى حد معاك أو بمعنى أصح واقف فى ضهرك بيسندك ودايما معاك فى فرحك وحزنك وبالرغم من إنى كان لى صداقات كتيره جدا بس أول مره أشعر بالأحاسيس الجميله دى

ومنساش طبعا الصداقات والتى لم تشأ الظروف لنا حتى الأن بالتعارف وجها لوجه 

هنوئه وجيهان محمد على وزى الملايكه ونوران والعسل المر

ومنساش كمان الجميله عزة نفس وإن كانت الظروف سمحتلى إنى أقابلها مره واحده بس  وحقيقى من الشخصيات الجميله اللى عرفتها


وأسمحلى من وقت للتانى أدون معاك ذكرياتى فى المنتدى والذى أصبح مكان الراحه النفسيه بالنسبه لى

شكرا على موضوعك الرائع

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أخي الكريم..ناصر الصديق

بقالي مده كبيرة جداً يا ناصر مشوفتش إسمك في المنتدى..

معقولة خطاط المنتدى يغيب عن المنتدى كده؟؟

بصراحة موضوعك رائع رائع يا ناصر و فعلاً استحق التقييم..
من ساعة ما قريته و أنا بقول أفتكر إيه ولا إيه..

بس قلت إني هاجي كل فترة و أحكي ذكرى جميلة 

الذكرى اللي على بالي دلوقت أيام الكلية...كنا بننزل من الساعة 8 الصبح لغاية الساعة 10 بالليل..
و كنا بجد مطحونين مطحونين..بس كنا بجد مبسوطين..

و لما كنا نخلص محاضراتنا ع الساعة 5 مثلاً و نستنى المعيد أو الدكتور لحد أما يعبرنا الساعة 7 أو 8..
و لما كنت أنا وساره صحبتي بنتاخصم كتيييير جداااا  
و لأننا كنا بنبقى دايماً مع بعض الدكاترة كانوا بيسألوا كل واحدة فينا عن التانية و بما إننا متخاصمين بنكذب 
و هي كانت بتصالحني كل مرة 

و لما كان معيد البحتة نلاقيه خرج من البحتة و دخل في أمور شخصية و ساره بتتنرفز و تنفعل في الحوار معاه و أنا قاعدة ساكتة..و بعد ما نطلع من عنده أقولها ربنا يخليكِ لو اتكلم في مواضيع غير البحتة مترديش عليه لأنه لما كان بيتكلم مبيسكتش 

و لما كان بيصمم إننا نناقشه كان دمنا بيتحرق لأنه مش بيدلنا فرصة نتكلم و هو بيبقى تك تك تك ورا بعضه..

على فكرة ساره تبقى أعز صديقاتي اللي أقدر أقول عليها توأم روحي..


ياااه أيااام..

بجد أنا مبتسمة جداً دلوقتِ و أنا بفتكر ذكرياتي الجميلة..

حقيقي تسلم يا ناصر..

و اسمحلي كمان بعد إذنك و بعد إذن مشرفات القاعة..إني أنوه إنه في موضوع خاص بذكريات المنتدى فقط...للدكتورة نسيبة..عشان بس ميتداخلش الموضوعين مع بعض 

تقديري و إحترامي..

*

----------


## دلوعة جدة

والي ذكراياته مولمه

----------


## zezonoh99

موضوع جدير بان يشارك فيه اكبر عدد من اعضاء المنتدى وكلا يدلوا بدلوه ويجتر بعض من زكرياته

----------


## ناصرالصديق

[QUOTE=شعاع من نور;1116953]*
أخي الكريم..ناصر الصديق

بقالي مده كبيرة جداً يا ناصر مشوفتش إسمك في المنتدى..

معقولة خطاط المنتدى يغيب عن المنتدى كده؟؟

بصراحة موضوعك رائع رائع يا ناصر و فعلاً استحق التقييم..
من ساعة ما قريته و أنا بقول أفتكر إيه ولا إيه..

بس قلت إني هاجي كل فترة و أحكي ذكرى جميلة 

الذكرى اللي على بالي دلوقت أيام الكلية...كنا بننزل من الساعة 8 الصبح لغاية الساعة 10 بالليل..
و كنا بجد مطحونين مطحونين..بس كنا بجد مبسوطين..

و لما كنا نخلص محاضراتنا ع الساعة 5 مثلاً و نستنى المعيد أو الدكتور لحد أما يعبرنا الساعة 7 أو 8..
و لما كنت أنا وساره صحبتي بنتاخصم كتيييير جداااا  
و لأننا كنا بنبقى دايماً مع بعض الدكاترة كانوا بيسألوا كل واحدة فينا عن التانية و بما إننا متخاصمين بنكذب 
و هي كانت بتصالحني كل مرة 

و لما كان معيد البحتة نلاقيه خرج من البحتة و دخل في أمور شخصية و ساره بتتنرفز و تنفعل في الحوار معاه و أنا قاعدة ساكتة..و بعد ما نطلع من عنده أقولها ربنا يخليكِ لو اتكلم في مواضيع غير البحتة مترديش عليه لأنه لما كان بيتكلم مبيسكتش 

و لما كان بيصمم إننا نناقشه كان دمنا بيتحرق لأنه مش بيدلنا فرصة نتكلم و هو بيبقى تك تك تك ورا بعضه..

على فكرة ساره تبقى أعز صديقاتي اللي أقدر أقول عليها توأم روحي..


ياااه أيااام..

بجد أنا مبتسمة جداً دلوقتِ و أنا بفتكر ذكرياتي الجميلة..

حقيقي تسلم يا ناصر..

و اسمحلي كمان بعد إذنك و بعد إذن مشرفات القاعة..إني أنوه إنه في موضوع خاص بذكريات المنتدى فقط...للدكتورة نسيبة..عشان بس ميتداخلش الموضوعين مع بعض 

تقديري و إحترامي..

*[/QUOTE

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اشكرك اختى الكريمة 

وان شاء الله راجع بعد الغياب الطويل ده لانكم وحشتونى بجد 

ولكن لظروف الشغل  قليل الدخول 

مع اطيب امنياتى لجميع اعضاء المنتدى بالتوفيق 

واتمنى  ان الموضوع ينال اعجابكم 

والى اللقاء ان شاء الله قريبا

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> موضوع جميل جدا ياناصر 
> 
> وإسمحلى أتذكر معاكوا أحلى ذكرياتى المتعلقه بالمنتدى
> 
> وكان فعلا من أحلى الأشياء اللى قابلتها فى المنتدى الصداقات الجديده اللى أرتبطت بيها جدا
> 
> وخصوصا أقرب صديقتين لى فى حياتى هايدى وإيمان الشامى أصبحوا أحلى أصحاب قابلتهم وحاسين كأننا نعرف بعض من سنين طويله جدا جدا وخصوصا لما بنتقابل كأننا عايشين مع بعض من زمان وعارفين كل حاجه عن بعض حقيقى أحساس جميل جدا إنك تلاقى فى حد معاك أو بمعنى أصح واقف فى ضهرك بيسندك ودايما معاك فى فرحك وحزنك وبالرغم من إنى كان لى صداقات كتيره جدا بس أول مره أشعر بالأحاسيس الجميله دى
> 
> ومنساش طبعا الصداقات والتى لم تشأ الظروف لنا حتى الأن بالتعارف وجها لوجه 
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاخت الاخت بوسى 

اشكرك على زيارتك الغاليه 

واشكرك على اضافتك الجميله واهلا وسهلا بيك فى اى وقت

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أخي الفاضل ناصر 
> 
> ألموضوع المميّز يفرض نفسه 
> 
> وموضوع حضرتك في غاية الروعة 
> 
> واسمح لي أن أسجل اعجابي به وأن أقول:
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انه لشرف لى ان اكون صاحب موضوعا مميزا فى منتدى مميز مع مشرفين مميزيين

واشكر كل الاعضاء الذين يتفاعلون مع الموضوع 

اشكرك مشرفتنا الغاليه على التقييم

----------


## nanaahmad

اخي ناصر 
ولو انني صديقة جديدة وبنفس الوقت كسولة معلش بصراحة محتارة اي ذكريات -- والاليمة  اكثر من الجميلة بكثير  لكن على الرغم هناك ذكريات لا يمكن للانسان نسيانها وخلينا بالذكريات الحلوة سفري لمصر اول مرة وسفري لبيروت والتي رغم شوية النكد يلي فيها لكن جمالها لابنسى ابدا ابدا وخاصة مع الحبايب  وشكرا 
 واذا بدك ذكريات مؤلمة ياااااااااااااااااااه شو كتيرة وخاصة عندي   انا لكن لا اقول الا الحمد لله والشكر لله

----------


## عماد سالم

السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل ناصر الصديق 

بعد التحية 


اتقدم لك بكل الشكر على الموضوع الجميل 

واتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم

----------


## ناصرالصديق

اهلا بيك يا عماد  اخبارك ايه 

حمدا لله على السلامة 



كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## ناصرالصديق

> 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

استاذ اسكندرانى 

اهلا ومرحبا بك فى دفتر ذكريات 

واشكرك على الاهتمام

----------

